# white rocks turning brown?



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

i have scattered white rocks in my 10G and they are turning brown/becoming dirty.

is this some form of algae or just a natural occurrence?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It could be diatoms. Take one out and see if it comes off really easy. If it does it is diatoms.


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

so what can i do to combat this?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If the tank is less than 9 moths old just give it time and it will go away. If the rocks are less than 9 months old same thing. If it is an older tank then it may be an issue of circulation. It could also be a silica ornament that you have added to the tank recently that the diatoms feed off. I added a painted and fired ceramic ornament and for the first 4 weeks it grew massive amounts of diatoms because of the glass finish.


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

cool. the tank is relatively new... had it up and running since november. hopefully it goes away fairly soon lol 

i do have a ceramic and fired decor in it. and it is a little heavier on that


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Give it some time and make sure that you have some circulation around it. If there are any dead spots they will get it a little worse. My BN plecos ate it and I think otos will eat it so it might be a good thing in the short run.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

fish_4_all said:


> Give it some time and make sure that you have some circulation around it. If there are any dead spots they will get it a little worse. My BN plecos ate it and I think otos will eat it so it might be a good thing in the short run.


otos love it, i see a dot of diatoms one day, the next its gone, with only one .5 inch oto in the tank.


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

well maybe after i move next week ill get an oto or pleco for it.. thanks guys


----------



## myuzicman (Sep 30, 2006)

I read somewhere that if your rocks turn brown, it could be a lack of oxygen in the water.


----------

